# When is it appropriate to start lunging a young horse?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

You'll get a million answers. I personally don't like tradionaly lunging ever. Running mindless circles in an attempt to wear a horse out is counter productive.

Aside from that I don't feel it's appropriate to make a horse with immature joints trot circles. I don't think it's healthy or good for long term soundness. I will only lunge a couple laps each way if necessary. I prefer to leave lunging until the horse is at least 2.

How much turn out does he get?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Personally, I like to leave young horses to basically sit and just be horses until they're ready to be started. Other than pretty basic ground manners. But in terms of how they mature physically, I wouldn't lung a yearling fast than a trot, and not for longer than just a few minutes. Just too many completely immature joints. It should be more for the horse mentally than physically. At two you could progress to short canters, but I still wouldn't lunge a horse for more than 10 minutes or so. As before, just too many immature joints that you don't want to put unnecessary strain on. Would not add any training aids like side reins until the horse is 3. At 3 the purpose of lunging can even up in the way it mentally and physically impacts a horse. That is, you can work a horse a little harder lunging (schooling transitions, transitions within the gait, introducing side reins, more canter, trotting poles, etc.) both mentally and physically. You still have to consider your individual horse though. If you have a very athletic horse, don't keep pushing him past what he can take mentally, he's still a bit of a baby. Same with a very trainable horse. Don't keep pushing and lunging forever just because he is good tempered and lets you. To my lunging (even a trained horse) is about establishing respect and introducing aspects to training without having to get on their back. Once the horse is accepting of what you're showing them, that's usually the end of lunging for the day.


----------



## equilocityrider (Dec 6, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> You'll get a million answers. I personally don't like tradionaly lunging ever. Running mindless circles in an attempt to wear a horse out is counter productive.
> 
> Aside from that I don't feel it's appropriate to make a horse with immature joints trot circles. I don't think it's healthy or good for long term soundness. I will only lunge a couple laps each way if necessary. I prefer to leave lunging until the horse is at least 2.
> 
> ...


He is in a run in shed, with a relatively large amount of space.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the youngsters to be youngsters. As long as they know how to lead and pick up their feet then that is good enough. They get left out in a field to play and grow naturally.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'd lunge 5-10 minutes tops with changing directions often. Just so they get the idea, if you have around pen...even better. It's not about tiring them out or making them mindless!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I suggest about 5 years of age, if you have a reason to lunge at all.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of lunging especially not before they are fully mature.


----------

